# Every vaper knows...



## Marius Combrink (20/1/16)

Every vaper knows this feeling at monthend when every last drop counts

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8 | Funny 2 | Can relate 12


----------



## zadiac (20/1/16)

Amen, brother

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dave1 (20/1/16)

Could be worse if you knock that tank over trying to get the last drop....
Have been DIY-ing for 2 months and down to about 45 single flavours and rapidly empting bottles of the good mixes. Using the singles to stretch out the good mixes trying to make them last. Suppliers been out of Nic and some of the staples so been waiting for stocks to hit the shelves. Just mixed some orange manderin with a looper clone and its not bad at all.

Reminds me of National service having to raid my ashtray and roll what was salvaged from stompies except this is nothing like that, thought the orange manderin was a bust but this definitely requires further experimentation.


----------



## NewOobY (21/1/16)

I feel you brother  I only have juice left that I don't really like, its the stuff you buy to try and didn't like it so you leave it for when you run outta your ADV nice juice . Worst off all my ADV juice is basically out of stock everywhere, so i gotta stick it out with this nasty juice.


----------



## jasonb (21/1/16)

Didn't plan my supplies over the festive season all that well.
I ran out while waiting for a delivery in the new year and was so desperate I resorted to swamp juice.
Ja.
That's not going to happen again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (21/1/16)

That's what I love about DIY . Even at the brokest part of the month , you've still got about two months supply of juice left

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jakes351 (21/1/16)

We all know that feeling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (21/1/16)

LOL was holding a bottle like that just yesterday


----------



## Clouder (21/1/16)

This still cracks me up...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Cave Johnson (21/1/16)

Januworry yaaaaaaa......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (21/1/16)

Clouder said:


> This still cracks me up...
> View attachment 43697


eeeeeeeeeeeuw!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marius Combrink (21/1/16)

Clouder said:


> This still cracks me up...
> View attachment 43697


nooit ou


----------



## KlutcH (21/1/16)

Clouder said:


> This still cracks me up...
> View attachment 43697



Rofl, well the way the exchange rate is going I might have to give it a try hahahahaha


----------



## Petrus (21/1/16)

Hahaha, it is the same as a nice party and all of a sudden no ICE.


----------

